

Amazon makes warehouse workers sign non-competes - spatten
https://www.theverge.com/2015/3/26/8280309/amazon-warehouse-jobs-exclusive-noncompete-contracts

======
hwstar
Noncompetes should be banned at the federal level using California Law as a
model.

